# Cichlid people



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

May I introduce to you:

Cichlid madness


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and it was good


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I like the site so far...but then again I may be just a little bit biased









Mark


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> May I introduce to you:
> 
> Cichlid madness


 are u trying to chase people away from this site








jk dude


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its mdemers' site. His house is our house, er something like that :smile:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep, all pfury members are welcome of course







except for mike cause he makes me sad







hehe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> Yep, all pfury members are welcome of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i dont own any chichlids


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> but i dont own any cichlids


 your loss :bleh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > but i dont own any cichlids
> ...


:bleh: +








lol








jk


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not trying to drive people away from here, but this is a piranha site after all.

also as far as I know Mike (Xenon) is also admin there so I doubt I will get in trouble for plugging it here.

I do not want you to leave this site or this forum - in fact stuff cichlid madness and stick with this non-piranha forum









*its much better anyway


----------

